# coolent looks like a cup of coffee or a dark esspresso



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't see how a drop in filter would cause something like this. 

I can't see why they would think a drop in filter would cause that. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

see i dont understand that either.. the mechanic said that.. i was no way it has nothing to do with that. so they took that filter out and put the original one back in.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Redstrike00 said:


> see i dont understand that either.. the mechanic said that.. i was no way it has nothing to do with that. so they took that filter out and put the original one back in.


Everything is under warranty still, correct? 

At this point that's all that matters. Going forward just keep a stock filter in your trunk and swap it out when you run into more issues. I always made my cars bone stock when they went in for oil changes, warranty work or ect.. 

It's easier to swap some parts than get into a warranty fight. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You might want to have them check your water pump as well. The only car I've ever had head gasket problems on had a faulty water pump. Once the water pump was replaced the head gaskets stopped warping.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

Get Armin to look at it, whoever called your air filter the causal part for your problem has no buisness working on cars.


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

they said the head gasket,. they want to know how oil got into the coolant. i told them to look at the water pump as well... still addiment that the head gasket they took the K&N air filter and put it into the trunk. i am gonna put it back on when this crap is all done.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

head gasket would make sense, but yours would be the first i've heard of. usually when the coolant bottle looks brown it's a head gasket issue (usually caused by air filter lolololol) but you may have a cracked block or head or other unknown issue. 

water pump is a 1.4 issue, and even then they don't blow head gaskets.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Has it ever overheated? You shouldn't have head gasket problems unless at some point that car got super hot and warped the aluminum head. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The other thing it could be is a leaking transmission heat exchanger, the one that is inside the radiator. It could be leaking into the coolant. Either way, I don't see how a K&N air filter would cause the issue.


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

They are gonna look into everything that might have caused it to do that... Car never over heated no check engine light. Took bit for the heat to kick in when I turned the heater on....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Redstrike00 said:


> see i dont understand that either.. the mechanic said that.. i was no way it has nothing to do with that. so they took that filter out and put the original one back in.


"Mechanic" is def. the right word for that guy... If he thinks that a drop in filter has in any way cause your problem I wouldnt even let him look at my car. Just my opinion, good luck and I dont see any reason why your car shouldnt get fixed under warranty. Ive worked for GM for 11 years and have seen stuff covered under warranty just because a customer complained.


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

emanon9297 said:


> "Mechanic" is def. the right word for that guy... If he thinks that a drop in filter has in any way cause your problem I wouldnt even let him look at my car. Just my opinion, good luck and I dont see any reason why your car shouldnt get fixed under warranty. Ive worked for GM for 11 years and have seen stuff covered under warranty just because a customer complained.


I requested another mechanic look at the car. I told them to really look at the engine. And screw me around I bug them every chance I get. To make sure everything is done right. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Redstrike00 said:


> I requested another mechanic look at the car. I told them to really look at the engine. And screw me around I bug them every chance I get. To make sure everything is done right.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


well if worse comes to worse take it to another dealer


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

The radiator is something I forgot about, that's a good call from page 1! I havn't owned an auto cruze so I wasn't sure if the rad and trans cooler were in the same unit. 

(Ford sometimes puts the trans cooler in the AC condenser haha) 

if your dealer is still screwing you around feel free to come see mine!


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

what dealership do u go too...???? 1990sti



1990tsi said:


> The radiator is something I forgot about, that's a good call from page 1! I havn't owned an auto cruze so I wasn't sure if the rad and trans cooler were in the same unit.
> 
> (Ford sometimes puts the trans cooler in the AC condenser haha)
> 
> if your dealer is still screwing you around feel free to come see mine!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I think there is a oil-to-water heat exchanger on the motor that could do this too. Pretty common failure on Boxsters.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

There is no way a K&N drop in filter would do that! The dealer/mechanic is trying to blame something other than the real problem a blown head gasket or a leaking transmission heat exchanger. My money is on the head gasket: esp since you said i removed oil cap then i heard compression noise like no other and they agreed: They said my head gasket might had gone or a cracked block or a cylinder is gone. There is really no way to tell other than removing the head and looking at that or even checking the oil level to see if it is milky(has antifreeze in it) or is low. I hope they gave you back the K&N. Those thing are expensive, but did it fix the problem, when they put the new filter in it. I have a K&N in my car also and I am thinking about when I have to take my car in for service. Them replacing the filter with a stock filter. The air filter would not cause a problem like that!


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

Redstrike00 said:


> they said the head gasket,. they want to know how oil got into the coolant. i told them to look at the water pump as well... still addiment that the head gasket they took the K&N air filter and put it into the trunk. i am gonna put it back on when this crap is all done.


If the head gasket starts leaking (depending on where) it can cross-contaminate the coolant and oil since both are being sealed in adjacent chambers by the head gasket. That will make the coolant brown with oil and the oil foamy with coolant. Based on what you have already seen, the head gasket is the most likely suspect.
BTW, the only thing a K&N air filter might do to an engine is allow slightly larger molecules of crud to enter the intake system which might cause slightly more cylinder wall wear and eventually cause extra oil burning. It won't contribute to a defective head gasket seal.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

K&N panel filters come with a little card that has their phone # on it. The card specifically says that if the mechanic blames power train malfunction on the filter to have the mechanic call that number and a K&N rep will tell them just how f-ing stupid they are and that they should just quit their job and go flip burgers.

Seriously, go find that card and give it to the mechanic.


----------

